
Finder.cool: The site finder search engine that eliminates ordering bias and SEO - finderdotcool
https://finder.cool/
======
finderdotcool
The site now supports all language characters ... like ビジネス The server side
infrastructure is fast - just 10s of milliseconds for server side retrieval
with the remaining user-experienced latency due primarily to the required
network transport. If a site you would like covered doesn't show up in search
results, go ahead and submit it for indexing.

